# Barenaked Foods



## ianbilly (Dec 9, 2016)

Just seen some rice and noodles in the supermarket called Barenaked rice . It claims to be 0.1g carbs per 100g. They are made from Konjac Flour and Soyabean Flour. Anyone else seen these or know anything about them? They also do noodles.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 9, 2016)

I had a similar product but only tried the noodles. They were too thick and chewy a texture for my taste I'm afraid, I'd rather just have a small portion of the real stuff! Really off putting smell to them too. These might be different of course. Others may have had this brand and give different opinion.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 9, 2016)

I have not seen or tried, but they were selling a sliming aid on QVC( a shopping channel) a few years ago and one of the ingredients was Konjac. They were advising to drink at least a glass of fluid with each dose as it swelled up inside the stomach. Never tried it sounded vile to me, it was pushed by Christine Hamilton the MPs wife.


----------



## Robin (Dec 9, 2016)

I just googled Konjac because I'd never heard of it, and discovered it's the same as Glucomannan. Now that rings a bell that there's been some discussion of it on here, and I seem to remember reading that it could cause intestinal or oesophagal blockages if not taken with sufficient water. ( Though I think someone responded that they used it and had been fine) Having read so far, I crossed it off my list of things to eat.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 18, 2016)

I tried the rice but really didn't like the texture.


----------



## Radders (Dec 23, 2016)

I tried the noodles and didn't like them. To be honest I don't miss pasta and would rather have some veg under the sauce than some weird pasta substitute.


----------



## Lilian (Dec 23, 2016)

I tried the noodles.   Threw them away.   Didn't like the texture and they were tasteless, even with some home made bolognese sauce.


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 24, 2016)

I wasn't keen either, made a stir fry and used share courgettes instead of noodles and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 24, 2016)

I use courgetti instead of pasta or noodle and strips of cabbage works well as tagiatelle.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 30, 2016)

ianbilly said:


> Just seen some rice and noodles in the supermarket called Barenaked rice . It claims to be 0.1g carbs per 100g. They are made from Konjac Flour and Soyabean Flour. Anyone else seen these or know anything about them? They also do noodles.


They are nice Ian !


----------

